# CM Storm Enforcer front fan replacement



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently looking at trying to make my pc a bit quieter. My current case is the CM Storm Enforcer, a decent case with decent airflow. However, the 200mm front fan creates a decent amount of noise that I am looking to reduce. It the case currently is holding just stock fans with the exception of the CPU which has a CM Hyper 103. I've been looking at fans and the new Noctua NF A20 PWM seems to be doing rather well (you'd expect it after taking 3+ years to release). The question is how effective would this be or is it just worth forking out more money and buying a new case?

Thanks for all replies!
*
*


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Have you considered a fan speed controller for that front fan? Slower speeds equal less noise. It also means less cooling but 200mm fans move so much air anyway, it is likely you will still have plenty of flow.


----------



## fergie23 (Sep 28, 2017)

You have a very good casing with a good airflow system. Noctua NF A20 is a very good one. I am using Mega Flow 200 Red Led silent fan from cooler master.


----------



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

Apologies for the delay in response, recently moved so I've been really busy.

I think I'm gonna get the new fan and install it, tried a fan controller, it worked to a point but I think I'm still going to get the fan as it's relatively cheap.

I really appreciate the advice everyone


----------

